# kiosk mode ?



## cosminc2 (Apr 7, 2012)

I made a post before with something similar and a friend of mine is having the same problem. The problem is that on his macbook air he has a profile called Kiosk. I think this is normally used for presentation purposes but he bought it from the store like that. He can't get rid of it and it always prompts up as Kiosk. How can he get rid of this thing ? Reinstalling everything from 0 after a format is an option but maybe there is another way?? We tried deleting it from the users list , it disappeared but then after restart it booted up in kiosk again. This is 95% of what i'm getting on my mb pro. Any ideas anybody?
I would reach for apple support but i don't have a apple account... i need to get a credit card which is recognised by them to make one.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I find it very peculiar that you and your friend have this same, very strange behaviour and makes me wonder if it might be something that you guys are doing incorrectly.

A few questions:

Is the Kiosk account an administrator account?
What account were you logged into when you tried to delete it?
How exactly are you deleting the account? In System Preferences -> Accounts (or Users)?
Is there another administrator account on the computer?

Are you sure there isn't a account with the same full name of an additional account?

This might be helpful: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3981


----------



## cosminc2 (Apr 7, 2012)

in system preferences i clik users&gorups and Kiosk is labeled as :managed. I was logged in as administrator and the account kiosk was logged out. I deleted it in the users & groups window there is a + used to add accounts and a - used to delete selected accounts. I just selected Kiosk and pressed the - button there and it said deleting account and it disappeared from the list but then at login it was back and running. Same problem on 2 apple macs on with we didn't install the os ourselves. They both were preinstalled .


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You don't have an auto login set do you?


----------



## cosminc2 (Apr 7, 2012)

nope. I set automatic login to off or to any other profile than kiosk. After restart changes aren't kept and i made this changes from the admin account.


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Best bet is to do a clean install, if you don't have the cd and you are running Lion, turn of the computer and press and hold Command+R you will enter OS X Recovery. if you don't have Lion you can run this http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433

http://www.apple.com/macosx/recovery/

Throdne


----------

